# Honey Bun and AJ McCarron Lighting up Twitter



## fairhopebama (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope Saban stops AJ soon. Someone please take his phone from him.




Alabama and LSU may have settled things on the field at the BCS National Championship Game in January, but that hasn't stopped the Crimson Tide and Tiger players from continuing their rivalry online.

LSU cornerback Tyrann Mathieu (better known to fans as "The Honey Badger") expressed his excitement about the upcoming season on Monday morning by tweeting "try throwing a corner route or a cross country on me this year!!! i'll be waiting!!"

In an apparent response to Mathieu's tweet, Alabama quarterback AJ McCarron tweeted moments later "U can talk ab stopping something.. But actions speak louder than words. Remember that. #neworleans #14" 

The exchange then began to escalate as the two rival players began directing their tweets at each other. (Matheiu's Twitter name is @TM7_Era, McCarron's is @10AJMcCarron)

Mathieu: "@10AJMcCarron you have 1,THE school has 14! you play your part well thanks to great coaching! but anyways we'll talk nov 3rd!"

McCarron: "@TM7_Era Ur right the TEAM.. That's how we play as a TEAM.. We stick together through our losses and wins. #thatswhatmakesusgreat #wehave14"

McCarron continued the exchange by tweeting to Alabama wide receiver Kenny Bell:

"@TheKennyBell7 I guess we will have to match up the real 7 with theirs. I'm taking our number all day"

Mathieu: "highly favored in DEATH VALLEY!"

McCarron: "Bama fans don't talk anymore ab it. Let's just sit back quietly and wait our turn. Y'all know the date. It's comin. #november3rd #bamanation"


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2012)

the Honey Badger don't care!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> the Honey Badger don't care!



Stupid kids and there toys, at least its just verbal. I am w/ you hope i cant see saban tolerating that junk


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2012)

Lil Saban will stop that


----------



## golffreak (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep, I would bet that Saban will soon stop this.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

Its kinda funny and really harmless.   But after seeing AJ's tattoo, not sure I would be talking smack to anyone.  LOL


----------



## chadair (Jun 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Its kinda funny and really harmless.   But after seeing AJ's tattoo, not sure I would be talking smack to anyone.  LOL


I agree. all harmless and with all the bad things that happen in the off season, lets just b happy this is all Honey Badger has done.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2012)

chadair said:


> I agree. all harmless and with all the bad things that happen in the off season, lets just b happy this is all Honey Badger has done.


----------



## riprap (Jun 11, 2012)

How do these guys afford expensive phones and pay phone bills with no jobs?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> How do these guys afford expensive phones and pay phone bills with no jobs?




How did you come to this conclusion Rap.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 11, 2012)

This is comical, Honey Bun better have help from one of the safties if he is going to try to cover someone.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Lil Saban will stop that



Looks like he already has...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

Yawn, more slack jawed thuggery from Pepe' Le Pew aka TM. What does he mean by his "covering the corner" better comment? That Les and staff have taught him new techniques for ripping a receiver's head off via illegal tackles?


----------



## golffreak (Jun 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> How do these guys afford expensive phones and pay phone bills with no jobs?



Boosters...what else?

I believe that A.J. comes from a well off family. Not sure about that though. Have no idea about the Badger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> How do these guys afford expensive phones and pay phone bills with no jobs?





golffreak said:


> Boosters...what else?
> 
> I believe that A.J. comes from a well off family. Not sure about that though. Have no idea about the Badger.



I am allowed up to four extra accounts on my AT&T account that cost me (including tax) around $13 a month each. I have phones for my wife, son, mom and dad on that account, I generally have around 6000 roll over minutes that I never use, and they can't seem to use up either.

I'm sure AJ or TM's parents either one can afford $13 a month if they are on a similar plan.

No mystery here.


----------



## riprap (Jun 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> How did you come to this conclusion Rap.



Just wondering. I own a business and just own a flip phone. My mom would tell me to use the payphone or the one in the dorm.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 11, 2012)

Fwiw AJ started the whole twitter smack talk.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 11, 2012)

Also you dont need a phone to tweet


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Also you dont need a phone to tweet



Love the avatar..... Mercy is for the weak!


----------



## riprap (Jun 11, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Also you dont need a phone to tweet



Then I would have to use the computer in the library.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Love the avatar..... Mercy is for the weak!


 thanks man, classic stuff



riprap said:


> Then I would have to use the computer in the library.



Yes or a cheap tablet , or anything with a internet connection , evensome of  the cheap flip phones can be used


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 12, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Fwiw AJ started the whole twitter smack talk.



Really, I thought he responded to the Honey Bun's smack but I don't follow twitter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Really, I thought he responded to the Honey Bun's smack but I don't follow twitter



I do, and would be happy to look at a link anyone would be willing to provide that proves who started it. Not to validate either players behavior, because neither is right for doing it, but to validate the claim of the member on here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope Saban has a talk with AJ, needs to ban that type of social media from the team


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 12, 2012)

Come on folks the players are 19-22. what do you expect. Yes, Saban will and prob already has gutted AJ, but rivals, talkin smack, its what fuels the fire in fans and players. Let em be, atleast its not on ESPN or some news channel. My senior year in high school, our rival team sent us a funeal arrangement to our pepp rally in all black flowers. THe coaches let it happen. In Nov. if honey bun gets a blitz and knocks his teeth down his throat, well guess who got the last laugh, if AJ throws over him for 6 well then he does. I cant wait myself Roll Tide!!!!!

It could be worse, yall could live in Chatt. TN and listen to these sports folks. The Vol homers up here think they will hang 50 on UGA, AUB Bama and LSU in the dome.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2012)

Honey Badger STILL don't care!


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Honey Badger STILL don't care!



Something about all this makes me think that our good ol buddy "Les" has impersonated The Honey badger on twitter...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Something about all this makes me think that our good ol buddy "Les" has impersonated The Honey badger on twitter...



It would not surprise me one bit if Les Miles, the screen name, is gone forever and is replace with Honey Badger. It only makes sense from someone who went from a fan of the Miami Hurricanes to the LSU Tigers and from Comeaux to Les Miles.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> the Honey Badger don't care!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Honey Badger STILL don't care!


And we don't care if the Honey Bun cares or not cause AJ is gonna own him,,,,,,,,, again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Honey Badger STILL don't care!



:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> It would not surprise me one bit if Les Miles, the screen name, is gone forever and is replace with Honey Badger. It only makes sense from someone who went from a fan of the Miami Hurricanes to the LSU Tigers and from Comeaux to Les Miles.



There's going to be more pouting, whining, and crying when he reads this.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> There's going to be more pouting, whining, and crying when he reads this.



 It is the truth isn't it?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> It is the truth isn't it?



Since when have some let THAT stand in their way??


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Something about all this makes me think that our good ol buddy "Les" has impersonated The Honey badger on twitter...



I am too busy coaching to worry about Twits


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> There's going to be more pouting, whining, and crying when he reads this.



Looks like you are the only one pouting, whining, and crying. When you gonna grow up and act like a man? 

Bless your heart...


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I am too busy coaching to worry about Twits



Did anyone else happen to notice the Honey Bun "dis" on Coach Miles?......Told AJ that he was only good because of "great coaching"...obviously Coach Miles can't coach....Honey Badger don't  care


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Did anyone else happen to notice the Honey Bun "dis" on Coach Miles?......Told AJ that he was only good because of "great coaching"...obviously Coach Miles can't coach....Honey Badger don't  care



I am impervious to such nonsense. I am the greatest coach in the SEC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I am impervious to such nonsense. I am the greatest coach in the SEC.



Well, tell Tyrann to smoke a few more fatties and spend his summer trying to figure out how to cover Norwood.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, tell Tyrann to smoke a few more fatties and spend his summer trying to figure out how to cover Norwood.



He's not a cover corner. He's a play maker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> He's not a cover corner. He's a play maker.



Most people would consider a corner that can't cover a liability.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Most people would consider a corner that can't cover a liability.



At LSU they call him a Heisman finalist


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Did anyone else happen to notice the Honey Bun "dis" on Coach Miles?......Told AJ that he was only good because of "great coaching"...obviously Coach Miles can't coach....Honey Badger don't  care



Yeah, I noticed that also, I wonder if the REAL Les Miles noticed it.

Also, what did coaching have to do with him getting burned so many times?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like you are the only one pouting, whining, and crying. When you gonna grow up and act like a man?
> 
> Bless your heart...




I am the man.  No need to "act" like one from me, unlike someone else.



Here's one for old times:

Geaux Canes!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I am the man.  No need to "act" like one from me, unlike someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I am the man.  No need to "act" like one from me, unlike someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 13, 2012)

Just read on another forum that ESPNU will be replaying the BCSNCG tonight at 6PM. For those of you in denial, you may want to watch. Just love to watch Honey Badger get burnt and not care.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 13, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Just love to watch Honey Badger get burnt and not care.



Me too.

I wonder if he will get as much media hype as he got last year, without it he would have never been a heisman candidate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Me too.
> 
> I wonder if he will get as much media hype as he got last year, without it he would have never been a heisman candidate.



I disagree. His performance against every team spoke for itself and there were many others from other conferences that had nothing for a schedule compared to TM that didn't deserve consideration, that were.

On paper, you have to admire his upbringing and academics, on the field, he has yet to portray himself to be the man that his resume touts. 

I think he will show more maturity and less frustration on the field this year and will be even more deserving of Heisman consideration than he was last year. One cannot question his talent, one can only play away from it or overwhelm him. Only one team has been able to do that thus far, and truth be known, everyone has a bad game eventually. 

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I disagree. His performance against every team spoke for itself and there were many others from other conferences that had nothing for a schedule compared to TM that didn't deserve consideration, that were.
> 
> On paper, you have to admire his upbringing and academics, on the field, he has yet to portray himself to be the man that his resume touts.
> 
> ...



Well said.  I do think he has talent and needs to mature.

Would you guys on here hate TM so much if a fan had not constantly shoved him in your faces last season?

Not TM's fault that immature little girls are fans of his......


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would think the world would be a better place if Bama-LSU played 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I would think the world would be a better place if Bama-LSU played 3 or 4 times a year.



You sure you didn't mean Boise and Oregon?


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Well said.  I do think he has talent and needs to mature.
> 
> Would you guys on here hate TM so much if a fan had not constantly shoved him in your faces last season?
> 
> Not TM's fault that immature little girls are fans of his......



I admire the guy's talent,...but you can't overlook his achilles...he is limited in his coverage skills, and at times he is a punk.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure you didn't mean Boise and Oregon?



No...I said what I meant to say.  I don't mind watching the Oregon cheerleaders.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Yeah, I noticed that also, I wonder if the REAL Les Miles noticed it.



Haven't you heard, I am the real Les Miles.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Haven't you heard, I am the real Les Miles.



Well, that certainly explains a lot


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Well, that certainly explains a lot



I also want to live on the lake and have a nice boat like Saban does.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I disagree. His performance against every team spoke for itself and there were many others from other conferences that had nothing for a schedule compared to TM that didn't deserve consideration, that were.
> 
> On paper, you have to admire his upbringing and academics, on the field, he has yet to portray himself to be the man that his resume touts.
> 
> ...



I never said that the kid has no talent and I admit he is a tough kid.  But, it was a sham that he won the Chuck Bednarik Award (top defensive player) he is not that good at the position he plays (corner back).  OK, he stripped the ball a few times, that doesn't make him the best defensive player in the country.  Ohh, but you say he ran back punts,,,,,,, that's special teams play, not defense.

I can question his talent, as a CB.  LSU had 2 DBs that were miles ahead of him as DBs.

Heisman material,,,,,, no way.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Really, I thought he responded to the Honey Bun's smack but I don't follow twitter



Honey B just randomly said on twitter.. "Try throwing a corner route or a cross country on me this year!!! i'll be waiting!!!"

This was not twitted directly to aj. Honey b wasnt talking smack to anybody specifically. aj seen his tweet then directly tweeted honey b back.

They are both punks in my opinion. I have heard from bama fans that aj is not the greatest person in the world.:


----------



## sleeze (Jun 13, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I never said that the kid has no talent and I admit he is a tough kid.  But, it was a sham that he won the Chuck Bednarik Award (top defensive player) he is not that good at the position he plays (corner back).  OK, he stripped the ball a few times, that doesn't make him the best defensive player in the country.  Ohh, but you say he ran back punts,,,,,,, that's special teams play, not defense.
> 
> I can question his talent, as a CB.  LSU had 2 DBs that were miles ahead of him as DBs.
> 
> Heisman material,,,,,, no way.



He played more Nickelback than anything the last two years if im not mistaken. Correct me if im wrong lsu fans. He is a liability in pass coverage, no doubt.

But I watched sevral lsu games last year and all that kid did was make plays. If u watched the games his play spoke for itself.

He was most certainly worthy of going to the Heisman ceremony.

With all that said he will probably be at cb fulltime now. Unless lsu has another corner they can utilize. If he is a corner fulltime this will hurt what he does best. Which is be a rover type player where he can just roam the field.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 14, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Honey B just randomly said on twitter.. "Try throwing a corner route or a cross country on me this year!!! i'll be waiting!!!"
> 
> This was not twitted directly to aj. Honey b wasnt talking smack to anybody specifically. aj seen his tweet then directly tweeted honey b back.
> 
> They are both punks in my opinion. I have heard from bama fans that aj is not the greatest person in the world.:



Seems to me that HB7's original tweet was an open challenge.  Did he expect everyone to jump back in fear?  Given his cockiness, I believe he was soliciting responses.

AJ proved himself on the field against LSU and the "not so mighty" Honey Bun.

I have also heard that AJ has a cocky attitude as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

David Mills said:


> =
> I have also heard that AJ has a cocky attitude as well.



His June 12th tweets are decidedly different in tone than his June 11th ones were. 

I don't see anything inflammatory on TM's twitter page, in fact a lot of his tweets are words of encouragement for the youth that follow him.

I imagine Saban explained to AJ exactly how positions are earned on the team, and that nobody is secure in their slot until the season begins in earnest.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His June 12th tweets are decidedly different in tone than his June 11th ones were.
> 
> I don't see anything inflammatory on TM's twitter page, in fact a lot of his tweets are words of encouragement for the youth that follow him.
> 
> I imagine Saban explained to AJ exactly how positions are earned on the team, and that nobody is secure in their slot until the season begins in earnest.



I would have preferred that AJ not respond at all so I would not have to defend his actions.  Let the Honey Bun paint himself into a corner.

Kinda funny that his challenge was based on his coverage skills (which is his biggest weakness).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I would have preferred that AJ not respond at all so I would not have to defend his actions.  Let the Honey Bun paint himself into a corner.
> 
> Kinda funny that his challenge was based on his coverage skills (which is his biggest weakness).



You keep wording it as a challenge, but if you read the recent history of tweets on both accounts it wasn't thrown out there as such, and TM's history of tweets are decidedly more mature than AJ's are.

Besides, why do you feel the need to "defend" AJ? He is not your kid, your player, your qb. He is merely a player on a team you support.

I will hang any player out to dry when they deserve it, regardless of what team they play for.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> At LSU they call him a Heisman finalist



In the NCG, I beilieve they called him a target.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> In the NCG, I beilieve they called him a target.



 abso-dang-lutely!


----------

